# cadillac fleetwood



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

As some of you know...I'm making molds of my cadillac fleetwood. I am resuming work on it this week...so i figured i'd post up to get everyone up to speed. 

and if you post in this topic asking where to get one..or how much, or when they are for sale..or if they are for sale...your gonna be ignored :biggrin: 




ok, to start off..here's the limo before i cut into it.




























as you can see..it needed a bit of work to get it right


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

taped out ready to cut..



















and abra-cadabra!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin: 










using zapagap and baking soda, i filled the gaps











A little primer to lighten things up and see what i'm working with


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

some more bodywork and another coat of primer, and i had it pretty much made into a sedan.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

next i backfilled the model with clay


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here is the rear window, it was way too small so i had to enlarge it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

If you look back to the first pictures, you'll notice the hood was pretty much warped beyond repair, so a new one was crafted


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

are u casting the interior and chopped underbelly too?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 17 2005, 08:58 PM~4227960
> *are u casting the interior and chopped underbelly too?
> *


94 impala or caprice kit is where you get those parts 

the interior is kinda crappy, and the chassis is just a stretched caprice chassis anyway.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I WANT ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 17 2005, 10:01 PM~4227983
> *94 impala or caprice kit is where you get those parts
> 
> *


and lets say i would someday come across a resin casting of one of those :biggrin: what kit would the windows be from? the caprice kits too? or are those able to me made as well


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 17 2005, 10:01 PM~4228423
> *and lets say i would someday come across a resin casting of one of those  :biggrin: what kit would the windows be from? the caprice kits too? or are those able to me made as well
> *


everything you need comes from the caprice or impala...even them side mirrors  

the rear window might need to be trimmed or something..maybe make one from clear sheet i dunno yet.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I'm still looking for a decently priced clear resin to use for the lights..if anyone knows of a place that makes it let me know


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here is the mold for the rear bumper....


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice work so far

keep us updated


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Yo ryan would resin be able to withstand the "stress" of being a hopper or a dancer?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 17 2005, 10:37 PM~4228694
> *Yo ryan would resin be able to withstand the "stress" of being a hopper or a dancer?
> *


sure, i don't see why not


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

god i cant wait! im getting all gitty :roflmao:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

*breaths heavily and drools all over keyboard*
i wanna do it like in the ring and just pull it out of the screen. :biggrin:


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow that is sweet!

More More More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm anxious to see the outcome!! :thumbsup: 
I got the stretched version and perhaps I'm going to sell that one...need money for my other projct cars to finish...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I get the first or second one damnit! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i'll make a LS front end for a monte if you'd be interested in molding and casting those. we could be partners :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ill Cast it. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 18 2005, 02:43 PM~4232626
> *i'll make a LS front end for a monte if you'd be interested in molding and casting those. we could be partners  :biggrin:  ~JO$H~
> *


get it made and let me know


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Nov 18 2005, 03:43 PM~4232626
> *i'll make a LS front end for a monte if you'd be interested in molding and casting those. we could be partners  :biggrin:  ~JO$H~
> *



good deal!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here is the mold for the FRONT bumper..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

one half of the mold for the grill


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

finished grill mold. 











I'm not very pleased with the way the second block turned out...the lines in the grill section are so close together i don't think i'll get very good castings out of it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

laying down some clay work on the hood...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

first block of the hood mold is finished. just poured the second block, should be able to take it out of the moldbox in an hour.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what! no underhood detail?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 19 2005, 08:40 PM~4240415
> *what! no underhood detail?
> *


i know!! wtf is up with that! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

gonna take a lot of rubber for this!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here is the finished hood mold


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

kool


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

doesn't it stick to the parts? (the mold stuff)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

last picture i will leave you with for today... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 19 2005, 10:25 PM~4240918
> *doesn't it stick to the parts? (the mold stuff)
> *


no, not if you spray the part with mold release first


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn its goin for a swim!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

how in the hell did u learn how to do these things? i dont know any1 that does shit like that!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn dude all that for one casting. there has to be a better way. how much is all that costing u in materials (lets not even talk bout the labor cuz it looks time consuming as it is)


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya+Nov 19 2005, 08:49 PM~4241249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats probably the easiest way to do it bro...I know it costs him a couple hundo just for supplies...not to mention time. If he could sell these for what he payed in labor and supplies they would be going for over $500 i'm sure.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 20 2005, 12:19 AM~4241780
> *You dont know to many model builders than do you?
> Thats probably the easiest way to do it bro...I know it costs him a couple hundo just for supplies...not to mention time. If he could sell these for what he payed in labor and supplies they would be going for over $500 i'm sure.
> *


if he sells them for at least 80-100 bucks hell make that back in no time


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 19 2005, 11:24 PM~4241788
> *if he sells them for at least 80-100 bucks hell make that back in no time
> *



He was selling the cutty's all day long on Ebay for right about $100. I also sold mine privately for $100. So I would have to think he is gonna be selling the fleets for more...dont know for sure...dont care either cuzz I'm allready gettin one of the first ones. I'm pretty sure he wont sell em directly though, i'm guessing he will go with Ebay...more of a market and more likely to get more money for em.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 20 2005, 03:26 AM~4241793
> *He was selling the cutty's all day long on Ebay for right about $100. I also sold mine privately for $100. So I would have to think he is gonna be selling the fleets for more...dont know for sure...dont care either cuzz I'm allready gettin one of the first ones. I'm pretty sure he wont sell em directly though, i'm guessing he will go with Ebay...more of a market and more likely to get more money for em.
> *


and thats true. but 500 is so hig.......shit im gettin a nose bleed.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 20 2005, 12:01 AM~4241885
> *and thats true. but 500 is so hig.......shit im gettin a nose bleed.
> *




I'm not saying he is gonna sell em for that...but rather that would be near the equivalent of what it has more than likely cost him to get it cast. I'm guessing he will start them on EBay for like $100...again, just a guess.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't even want to know how much money and time is spend on such a job....
Looks very good Ryan! Can't wait to see the result of the car. Did you also brushed or filled the details first before you started pouring?

You should have no problems with the grill...it should come out great.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 20 2005, 02:17 AM~4241778
> *damn dude all that for one casting. there has to be a better way. how much is all that costing u in materials (lets not even talk bout the labor cuz it looks time consuming as it is)
> *


one casting? this mold should make many, many castings!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 20 2005, 02:26 AM~4241793
> *He was selling the cutty's all day long on Ebay for right about $100. I also sold mine privately for $100. So I would have to think he is gonna be selling the fleets for more...dont know for sure...dont care either cuzz I'm allready gettin one of the first ones. I'm pretty sure he wont sell em directly though, i'm guessing he will go with Ebay...more of a market and more likely to get more money for em.
> *


if i put any on ebay...they'll start at 1 penny with no reserve.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 20 2005, 04:28 AM~4242104
> *I don't even want to know how much money and time is spend on such a job....
> Looks very good Ryan! Can't wait to see the result of the car. Did you also brushed or filled the details first before you started pouring?
> 
> ...


no, i didn't do that on this. there aren't many details to worry about, mostly flat smooth areas, so i just poured from the lowest spot and let the liquid creep up and flow around the model to avoid entraping any air. 

on something like that grill..i did brush it on first


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking good buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't Wait man!!!!!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

ya that looks awesome man!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I just pooped a little. Ryan I am gonna make you buy me more boxers bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

:uh: uh :uh: uh :uh:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 20 2005, 01:21 PM~4243663
> *:uh: uh :uh: uh :uh:
> *



:uh: Inside joke. I talk to this guy almost everyday, I built his site, etc.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

i know

mad modeler,madd hopper,calirider,1low64,1ofaknd,lowiderer,cleverlos,frizzen,etc...........

i know who you/they/\ are


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah. So you have been to MMF.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

good shit man!!!!


you shoulda converted it into a 2door :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Nov 20 2005, 04:48 PM~4243780
> *good shit man!!!!
> you shoulda converted it into a 2door :biggrin:
> *


why..i would have fucked myself if i made a mold of a two door.

you can easily convert a 4dr into a 2 dr anyway.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 20 2005, 02:41 PM~4243745
> *Yeah. So you have been to MMF.
> *



yaa i am really inspired by all of their/your work.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

going to pour the second half of the block tonight!! also i'll pour the lights and hubcaps and then i'm done with the molds


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2005, 02:49 PM~4243787
> *why..i would have fucked myself if i made a mold of a two door.
> 
> you can easily convert a 4dr into a 2 dr anyway.
> *


damm right


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2005, 02:49 PM~4243787
> *why..i would have fucked myself if i made a mold of a two door.
> 
> you can easily convert a 4dr into a 2 dr anyway.
> *


i was jus sayn... i never seen a 2door yet, "someone" should build one


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Nov 20 2005, 07:32 PM~4244747
> *i was jus sayn... i never seen a 2door yet, "someone" should build one
> *


well i can build one easily..but i'm not gonna make a mold of it


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

my *propz* goes out to u...good job! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TexasSwangaz_@Nov 20 2005, 07:37 PM~4244785
> *my *propz* goes out to u...good job! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


wait until i do the 69 impala that will be optional as a hardtop or convertible


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2005, 05:45 PM~4244838
> *wait until i do the 69 impala that will be optional as a hardtop or convertible
> *


you have to hook us up with that


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2005, 06:45 PM~4244838
> *wait until i do the 69 impala that will be optional as a hardtop or convertible
> *


thatz' goin' to be clean...can't wait


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 20 2005, 07:47 PM~4244849
> *you have to hook us up with that
> *


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

thatz a tight model (69' impala)


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

are the 69 impalas rare to find?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 20 2005, 08:44 PM~4245157
> *are the 69 impalas rare to find?
> *


yea, they were only released in 1969


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

i mean the model


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 20 2005, 09:16 PM~4245348
> *i mean the model
> *


*yes..they were only released in 1969*


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

damn how much did you get yours for?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

its not a matter of money dude,its his connections


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 20 2005, 11:05 PM~4246044
> *its not a matter of money dude,its his connections
> *


uh..i got the 69's off ebay


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

it still probbly took a shitload of mony though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 20 2005, 11:08 PM~4246057
> *it still probbly took a shitload of mony though
> *


sometimes you just get lucky

but yea..they go for pretty big bucks, especially the unbuilt kits


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the mold for the body is completed. i won't be ready to produce any final bodies for awhile still because i need some tools to do it properly, but i'll be casting a test body in a few minutes.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

omg..they are multiplying!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Lookin good bro...so uh...when I get my 69...I get one of each right? Or are you gonna be an evil and hatfull man and make me choose? That is like chooseing wich one of your kids you want to die. :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2005, 09:15 PM~4246091
> *the mold for the body is completed. i won't be ready to produce any final bodies for awhile still because i need some tools to do it properly, but i'll be casting a test body in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, That looks terrible!! :0 .... :biggrin: BUT, this is the inner mold not the OUTSIDE of the mold....I say this in case people wonder.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2005, 09:44 PM~4246254
> *omg..they are multiplying!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


like gremlins!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 21 2005, 03:27 AM~4247146
> *OMG, That looks terrible!! :0 .... :biggrin: BUT, this is the inner mold not the OUTSIDE of the mold....I say this in case people wonder.... :biggrin:
> *


hehehe..yea that is the inside mold. the outside one is pretty smooth, although i may be re-doing the female mold due to some poorly mixed rubber


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 21 2005, 12:43 AM~4246575
> *Lookin good bro...so uh...when I get my 69...I get one of each right? Or are you gonna be an evil and hatfull man and make me choose? That is like chooseing wich one of your kids you want to die. :roflmao:
> *


how about a hardtop with a 69' vert boot? 


and i'll even send you the convertible installation kit for free!!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 21 2005, 02:30 PM~4250348
> *how about a hardtop with a 69' vert boot?
> and i'll even send you the convertible installation kit for free!!!
> *




Ahhh....you so funny round eye veddy veddy funny!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

so how much are the 69s gunna go for?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 21 2005, 08:44 PM~4251526
> *so how much are the 69s gunna go for?
> *


dunno...depends how serious you are about getting one


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 21 2005, 05:44 PM~4251526
> *so how much are the 69s gunna go for?
> *



I'm, sorry to inform you that the fleetwoods, nor the 69 impala's will be available for purchase by NEWBIES.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 21 2005, 08:19 PM~4251787
> *I'm, sorry to inform you that the fleetwoods, nor the 69 impala's will be available for purchase by NEWBIES.
> *


HAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

why not? my money is juss as good as yours


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 21 2005, 11:40 PM~4252990
> *why not? my money is juss as good as yours
> *


im gonna have to disagree with you on that one..

see, being a newbie voids your currency in most places..

on another note, i fuckin want one......  

good work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

well its all up to 1ofaknd if he wants to sell me one


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 21 2005, 09:10 PM~4253188
> *im gonna have to disagree with you on that one..
> 
> see, being a newbie voids your currency in most places..
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 21 2005, 09:26 PM~4253292
> *well its all up to 1ofaknd if he wants to sell me one
> *



Your right, and I'm sure he will for the low low price of 299.95!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

yup :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

first test cast...this was just to test the fuctionality of the mold, make sure it works alright and demolds properly. 

A few more things need to happen before i can produce one clean enough for me to build..


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

dam that shit is tight, looks good to me
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

seeing double? :around: :around:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

r u gonnna sell em?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 23 2005, 07:29 PM~4265979
> *r u gonnna sell em?
> *


 :nono: please read the first post of this topic


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

i kno myyyyyyyyyyyyy bad, jus saw it


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

zapagap n baking soda how does it work, how to use it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 23 2005, 07:35 PM~4266008
> *zapagap n baking soda how does it work, how to use it?
> *


apply super glue...then sprinkle baking soda on it. it will soak up the superglue and get's really hard. usefull for filling in large gaps


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

thanx, im goin hit the flea market.....
:biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

the test caddi looks really good. is this your first time casting a whole kit?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Lookin nice Ryan!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 23 2005, 07:52 PM~4266132
> *the test caddi looks really good. is this your first time casting a whole kit?
> *


i've done many molds before..but yes, this is the first body i've done.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

thats pretty good for a first


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just to show how the parts fit from the 94 impala..the windshield fits fine with no modification, the rear windows will need to be cut, but they will work fine as well.











The chassis fits fine except for the front, the radiator support has to be cut away, and then cut back to the battery











The rear of the chassis could use a little trimming in order for the bumper to sit flush with the body, but no big deal, only about 1/16th of an inch or so to trim


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

any idea on what color do you plan on going with for your first one?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 23 2005, 09:56 PM~4266976
> *any idea on what color do you plan on going with for your first one?
> *


i have no idea! my first one might even be a two door


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I got a 94' Impala two days ago at Micheals for $7. It was on clearence.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 23 2005, 11:25 PM~4267623
> *I got a 94' Impala two days ago at Micheals for $7. It was on clearence.
> *


good score! i got a few chrome plated goodies for it if you want em


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's what i got extra...i got the entire suspension and engine chrome but i might use it on the caddy

and this is chrome plated..not foil or spray. (doesn't look to shiny cuz of the lighting, but it is)


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 23 2005, 10:26 PM~4267635
> *good score! i got a few chrome plated goodies for it if you want em
> *


Thanks for the offer. Im almost finished with it. Maybe when I get another one. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I will see if I can make windows for that ride...I got that extra clear transparent lexan material. I can make a mold from the impala windows and vacuform the windows. When ever I have the time I will make it.  

Model looks good! Especially considering you didn't use a pressure tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

are those little tools?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

By the way Ryan, the chrome parts that came with the kit did they also have bad spots? I will have a mold of the windows ready this weekend let's hope the end result will be good.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

am i getting this right, 90's impalas and caddies are the same cars 'cept for the bodystyle?
man those bodies have me drooling and breathing heavily... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

supposedly wut i've been told i havent really tried but the 2 front doors fit off from a caddy to a caprice.. on the 96 model the caprice doors even have the wholes and shit for the chrome rockers thats wut i've been told by several people... i havent really checked or even looked into it


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

WOW Ryan, think I jus wet my pants.... I know you stated it earlier, but wheres the sign up sheet. I want one. Guess I better start saving up. Good job mang


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 2 2005, 03:46 AM~4319530
> *By the way Ryan, the chrome parts that came with the kit did they also have bad spots? I will have a mold of the windows ready this weekend let's hope the end result will be good.
> *


the grill had a few bad spots...like the little thin parts were missing in a few spots...i fixed it best i could. 

and that's cool your vacuforming windows...i could use a few sets


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 2 2005, 12:24 PM~4321959
> *supposedly wut i've been told i havent really tried but the 2 front doors fit off from a caddy to a caprice.. on the 96 model the caprice doors even have the wholes and shit for the chrome rockers thats wut i've been told by several people... i havent really checked or even looked into it
> *


dunno about the real deal, but the resin caddy uses a stretched Caprice chassis


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 2 2005, 07:13 PM~4324371
> *dunno about the real deal, but the resin caddy uses a stretched Caprice chassis
> *


the stock caprice chassis fits my sedan just fine...unless your talking about the limo chassis?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 2 2005, 05:17 PM~4324411
> *the stock caprice chassis fits my sedan just fine...unless your talking about the limo chassis?
> *


I'll dig mine out to see, I remember seeing a peice grafted in


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

i just wanted to know about the 1:1 cars,
if the chassis and drivetrain is the same from a 4 door impala and caddy.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

What I read is that the wheelbase of the Fleetwood is a couple of inches longer. Try to locate the specs via Google thats where I got all the info.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Dec 3 2005, 11:33 AM~4327607
> *i just wanted to know about the 1:1 cars,
> if the chassis and drivetrain is the same from a 4 door impala and caddy.
> *


from experience.. i have seen the frame of a bubble caprice swiped out with a roadmaster.. and ive seen some1 switch a fucked up door on a roadmaster with a door from a big body.. also the roadmaster, big body, and bubble impala have the same engines (5.7, LT1) the bubble comes with a smaller 305.. hope i helped.. but remember roadmasters came out in 92 where the big body came out in 93/94.. the 94-96 roadmaster would to preferable to interchange parts with..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

meng.... the 95 n 96 caprice came with an LT1 and fatchik had a 95 caprice for parts for his 96 fleetwood and he said its the same exact door...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

according to Consumer Guide.com

'93-'96 Fleetwood:
wheelbase: 121.5"
length: 225.0
-----------------------
'91-'96 Caprice:
wheelbase: 115.9"
length: 214.1
-----------------------
'91-'96 Roadmaster:
wheelbase: 115.9"
length: 215.8
-----------------------
:thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Dec 3 2005, 07:21 PM~4330275
> *according to Consumer Guide.com
> 
> '93-'96 Fleetwood:
> ...


thats exactly what i was gonna post.. :thumbsup:

there was a topic a while back about swapping frames between caddys and caprices


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

the question is though, where is that extra 6 inches, rear door maybe?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i know the difference for a g-body and an elcamino is the side frame rails in the middle they are about 4-6 inches longer...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 3 2005, 09:11 PM~4331300
> *the question is though, where is that extra 6 inches, rear door maybe?
> *


Here's a pic I used for my caprice to fleetwood conversion...it's prolly not dead accurate but you get an idea on the differences...:

[attachmentid=373541]


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn you learn some new shyt everyday.. i thought the only differrence was in the rear quater panels..


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

/\ same here.
thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

back to the topic at hand... any luck casting any more? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Dec 4 2005, 04:10 PM~4334298
> *back to the topic at hand... any luck casting any more?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wont' be for awhile...have to get a few more items yet.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 4 2005, 09:48 PM~4334462
> *wont' be for awhile...have to get a few more items yet.
> *


cant wait to see some1 build a big body on here.. im sure ery1 will look forward to it..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Me either..I wanna give the model some wild RC action!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 23 2005, 10:52 PM~4266956
> *just to show how the parts fit from the 94 impala..the windshield fits fine with no modification, the rear windows will need to be cut, but they will work fine as well.
> 
> 
> ...



damn looks sick!! take some picture with some 13"!! :biggrin: and paint it lime green :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

damn realy nice work bro................  :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 4 2005, 07:46 AM~4333129
> *Here's a pic I used for my caprice to fleetwood conversion...it's prolly not dead accurate but you get an idea on the differences...:
> 
> [attachmentid=373541]
> ...


whats the real wheel to wheel in inches for each car? how do you know this picture is to scale??
noy doubting you just wondering.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I have to look up the dimension sheets.... what I basicly did is just scale down from the original wheelbase size and used the ruler tools in photohop...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

re-poured the top half of the mold after re-working the car a bit and fixing somethings. I also started making the molds for the seats.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 26 2006, 07:24 PM~4712947
> *re-poured the top half of the mold after re-working the car a bit and fixing somethings. I also started making the molds for the seats.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good luck


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

I can't wait


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the new mold works a lot better now. 

I need to make a mold for the front seat, and door panels. Then i'm DONE with the molds.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2006, 08:45 AM~4716006
> *the new mold works a lot better now.
> 
> I need to make a mold for the front seat, and door panels. Then i'm DONE with the molds.
> ...


*Nice work 1ofaknd :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :0 *


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 23 2005, 07:52 PM~4266956
> *just to show how the parts fit from the 94 impala..the windshield fits fine with no modification, the rear windows will need to be cut, but they will work fine as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey 1ofaknd didn't those parts come from this ? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yep


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2006, 05:45 PM~4716006
> *the new mold works a lot better now.
> 
> I need to make a mold for the front seat, and door panels. Then i'm DONE with the molds.
> ...



:worship:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Whats my number in the line of people that are waiting.....?? :biggrin: I need one! Good job man! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 27 2006, 11:18 AM~4716149
> *Whats my number in the line of people that are waiting.....?? :biggrin: I need one! Good job man! :thumbsup:
> *


i thought you had one? lol

This one is spoken for...but i'll have a few more made up soon. I need to get a bunch of bumpers made and sent to be chromed first. plus i have to make lights!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Very impressive dude! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.you beat me.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2006, 08:22 AM~4716178
> *i thought you had one? lol
> 
> This one is spoken for...but i'll have a few more made up soon. I need to get a bunch of bumpers made and sent to be chromed first. plus i have to make lights!
> *




Who's this one going to?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 28 2006, 01:11 AM~4721317
> *Who's this one going to?
> *


 :thumbsup: chu' know!!

gotta set it aside for you until i get the bumpers and grill plated and headlights made up for it


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 28 2006, 06:38 AM~4722405
> *:thumbsup:  chu' know!!
> 
> gotta set it aside for you until i get the bumpers and grill plated and headlights made up for it
> *




God damn thats sexy! The first pop from the new mold and its mine!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I've waited this long...I can wait some more.  


Any word on that chrome shit yet...what sizes???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

and anotha' one :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

well i've finally purchased a pressure tank and new air compressor to go with it. Won't be long now before i can make one for myself to build, lol



btw, 106 posts deleted :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Good Job Ryan!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2006, 12:46 AM~4776730
> *btw, 106 posts deleted :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


i was wondering why i already got 1000 posts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

BTW.. congrats on da tank.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOOD LETS KEEP THIS ON TOPIC FROM NOW ON!!! NICE SCORE ON THE TANK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

damn ur good, im in love......lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Feb 5 2006, 10:47 AM~4780371
> *damn ur good, im in love......lol
> *


well ryan is definetly a loveable guy. im sure if u give him ur number he'll call u up sometime. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 5 2006, 08:21 AM~4780597
> *well ryan is definetly a loveable guy. im sure if u give him ur number he'll call u up sometime.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 5 2006, 10:21 AM~4780597
> *well ryan is definetly a loveable guy. im sure if u give him ur number he'll call u up sometime.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :buttkick:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2006, 03:51 PM~4781830
> *:barf:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 28 2006, 02:10 PM~4723045
> *God damn thats sexy! The first pop from the new mold and its mine!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I've waited this long...I can wait some more.
> Any word on that chrome shit yet...what sizes???
> *


 :0 

must be nice!!! :biggrin: 



looks good 1ofaknd


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Feb 11 2006, 07:58 AM~4825893
> *:0
> 
> must be nice!!!  :biggrin:
> ...




It sure is homie! WHAT UP LOS!!!!!???? :cheesy:


----------



## Streetdream$ (Feb 9, 2006)

yo 1ofakind sorry for the noob questions man but you know how little I know. k you chopped up that limo because NO ONE sells a fleetwood kit?? I thought you could buy a model of pretty much ANY popular car in history. this is somthing I never thought about. so you did all that to basically create your own damn model huh much respect man. when you make molds do you have to carve into the rubber at all or is it strictly having the parts cleaned and than dipped? what exactly is that rubber compound and how much does it cost to get into that stuff. 
oh b.t.w now that I know they dont make models of every car, which ones are NOT AVAILABLE that are highly wanted by lowrider modellers or extremely sought after because of limited production runs? thanx man


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Streetdream$_@Feb 11 2006, 09:44 AM~4826357
> *yo 1ofakind sorry for the noob questions man but you know how little I know. k you chopped up that limo because NO ONE sells a fleetwood kit?? I thought you could buy a model of pretty much ANY popular car in history. this is somthing I never thought about. so you did all that to basically create your own damn model huh much respect man. when you make molds do you have to carve into the rubber at all or is it strictly having the parts cleaned and than dipped? what exactly is that rubber compound and how much does it cost to get into that stuff.
> oh b.t.w now that I know they dont make models of every car, which ones are NOT AVAILABLE that are highly wanted by lowrider modellers or extremely sought after because of limited production runs? thanx man
> *



There are no fleetwood kits made...ONLY resin kits and shitty ones at that.


----------



## Streetdream$ (Feb 9, 2006)

sorry man I dont get it? I thought a plastic model IS resin?
so there ARE fleetwoods out there, but they suck bad for detail? who makes them


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

Total Krap Models


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Streetdream$_@Feb 11 2006, 11:44 AM~4826357
> *yo 1ofakind sorry for the noob questions man but you know how little I know. k you chopped up that limo because NO ONE sells a fleetwood kit?? I thought you could buy a model of pretty much ANY popular car in history. this is somthing I never thought about. so you did all that to basically create your own damn model huh much respect man. when you make molds do you have to carve into the rubber at all or is it strictly having the parts cleaned and than dipped? what exactly is that rubber compound and how much does it cost to get into that stuff.
> oh b.t.w now that I know they dont make models of every car, which ones are NOT AVAILABLE that are highly wanted by lowrider modellers or extremely sought after because of limited production runs? thanx man
> *


you are correct, no manufacturer ever made this car as a "kit". 

The limo i had, was a resin cast(homemade if you will) from a company that is no longer in business. They are hard to find and when you do find one, they are expensive. 

No carving at all to make a mold of something, the rubber is liquid. When you mix the parts together, you pour it over your part and let it harden. voila, you have a mold.



> _Originally posted by Streetdream$_@Feb 11 2006, 02:26 PM~4827073
> *sorry man I dont get it? I thought a plastic model IS resin?
> so there ARE fleetwoods out there, but they suck bad for detail? who makes them
> *


Kits you buy at the store or injection molded. Which is a process that uses little plastic pellets and injects them with a lot of pressure into a die (a big metal mold) at the same time it melts the plastic using heat. When the plastic cools, the plastic get's hard. You need big injection molding machines, and tooled dies for this process (very expensive). 

Resin casting is taking a 2 part liquid plastic, mixing it and simply pouring it into the mold. The chemical reaction causes it to get hard. Generates quite a bit of heat during the process as well. This is a much cheaper way of making parts, but the rubber molds don't last very long, they eventually get worn and have to be discarded.


----------



## Streetdream$ (Feb 9, 2006)

so that limo was a resin cast made by a company. ah now I see why everyone wants to buy one of your casts. I personally would like to do a roadmaster for kicks but I guess if they dont make a fleetwood than they DEFINITLY dont have a roadmaster kickin around. thanks for breakin that down man. so when people talk bout resin cast theyre not talkin bout your average ertl or revell kit eh


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Hurry hurry hurry.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 11 2006, 11:08 AM~4826494
> *There are no fleetwood kits made...ONLY resin kits and shitty ones at that.
> *


? so Ryan's and mine are shitty?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

wheres the pics of the headlights?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 27 2006, 03:11 PM~5129428
> *wheres the pics of the headlights?
> *


i'll have some up soon


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

first test set...takes about 12 hr's to make one set.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 27 2006, 03:16 PM~5129874
> *first test set...takes about 12 hr's to make one set.
> *


nice. Let me know when you got some ready, mine's pretty really and I still want the bezels area too. Is that because of the clear resin?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 27 2006, 05:04 PM~5130170
> *nice.  Let me know when you got some ready, mine's pretty really and I still want the bezels area too.  Is that because of the clear resin?
> *


yea, the clear resin i've got takes 4 hr's to cure, then you have to heat cure it for 4hrs at 150, and another 4 hours at 210. 

I wanted to get the faster stuff, but they were out of it.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

when are you going to list another one?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what about the hubcaps?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 27 2006, 11:08 PM~5132200
> *what about the hubcaps?
> *


what about em?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

in the beginning of this topic you said you were making the hubcaps , didi you change your mind?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 13 2006, 03:36 PM~4841303
> *?  so Ryan's and mine are shitty?
> *



Well, I saw alot of pics of ryans limo in the begining and it was kinda rough. Not TKM rough...but not perfect either. Had to have the hood reworked etc. I havent seen your caddy...but guessing by the vast amount of resin shit you have...yours would be rather nice. I was basically saying that in general MOST of the fleetwood resin kits out there such as TKM and the others are kits I wouldnt spend $20 on let alone damn near $100.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I have to agree with 1low64 here...the resin limo is good but not perfect especially the chrome parts are pretty poor quality and some details like the trunk area and rocker panels are also not very well done...meaning that when you put so much time into custom shaping/building this model car I would do an extra check to make sure it's pretty much flawless.
I'm really anxious to cut mine up and I will also try to make it a bit smoother than the original.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

can you make me one of those cadillacs.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 28 2006, 09:02 AM~5134325
> *Well, I saw alot of pics of ryans limo in the begining and it was kinda rough. Not TKM rough...but not perfect either. Had to have the hood reworked etc. I havent seen your caddy...but guessing by the vast amount of resin shit you have...yours would be rather nice. I was basically saying that in general MOST of the fleetwood resin kits out there such as TKM and the others are kits I wouldnt spend $20 on let alone damn near $100.
> *


I paid $70 which is a pretty standard price for a multipiece resin. The older the mold is, the more it degrades with each pull. Mine was pretty nice out the box, some primer and smoothing and it was good to go. The chrome on mine was definately not as good, there were some pinholes that were plated over, a little dust.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 31 2006, 07:15 AM~5155449
> *I paid $70 which is a pretty standard price for a multipiece resin.  The older the mold is, the more it degrades with each pull.  Mine was pretty nice out the box, some primer and smoothing and it was good to go.  The chrome on mine was definately not as good, there were some pinholes that were plated over, a little dust.
> *


DO YOU HAVE PICTURES?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 31 2006, 08:38 AM~5155540
> *DO YOU HAVE PICTURES?
> *


just an old one that's not worth posting, I didn't like the way the paint came out, it's not built or anything


----------

